# One Piece: Grand Battle!



## EPIC (Nov 28, 2008)

This RP is more definite towards the show, and I hope you guys enjoy it.

Story) There once was a man named Gold Roger, who was king of the pirates. He had fame, wealth, and power beyond your wildest dreams. Before they hung from the gallows, these were the final words he said,"My fortune is yours for the taking, but you have to find first. I left everything I own in One Piece." Ever since, pirates from all over the world set sailed for the Grand Line, searching for One Piece, the treasure that will make their dreams come true.

Template) 
Name:
Alias: Pirate nickname
Rank:
Bounty: In berries
Age:
Gender:
Appearance:
Clothing:
Personality:
Dream:
History:
Powers/Fighting Style: If you have powers, which fruit did you eat? If you have a specific fighting style, what weapons do you use (Include with powers)
Special Traits:
Crew: Are you going to join a crew, or make up one.
Requirements to join crew: If you made up a crew what are the requirements to join.
Current Party: Who is in your crew?

Rules) No godmodding, and have fun.

My Template) 
Name: Ororo Manora
Alias: Ororo the Whitehead
Rank: Captain
Bounty: 200,000 berries
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Appearance: Has white hair, dark brown skin, and a feminine figure.
Clothing: A white, sleveless shirt with a skull & crossbones on the back, and red shorts that reach a few inches below his knees, with a skull & crossbones on each knee.
Personality: Kind, strong-willed, and would do anything for his crew.
Dream: To become the strongest pirate in the world.
History: One day, as a young by growing up in Yamato village in the East Blue, a pirate gives him a devil fruit saying,"One day, you're going to become the strongest pirate in the world." With that, Ororo ate the fruit and trained hard to become the strongest pirate in the world.
Powers/Fighting Style: Muscle Muscle Fruit, a fruit that gives the eater incomparable strength/Fist.
Special Traits: Feminine figure, white hair, muscle powers, huge muscles when using powers.
Crew: White-head Pirates
Requirements to join: Must have something white in your hair. In other words, dye your head white(not all of it a single strand will do), or where something white (like a hat or something).
Current Pary: 
1. Ororo Manora
2. Orora Manora

Name: Orora Manora
Alias: The Great Beauty, Orora
Rank: Sub-captain, navigator.
Bounty: 150,000 berries
Age: 15
Gender: Female
Appearance: Like Ororo, but much more feminine
Clothing: Same style as Ororo, except the shirt is black.
Personality: Independent, strong, and kind.
Dream: To travel all over the world.
History: When she was a young girl, her and her brother encountered a pirate. After the pirate gave Ororo the fruit, he told Orora,"The world is a wonderful and beautiful place. Go and help your brother pursue his dreams, and travel the world." After that she worked very hard to study the world, reading maps, compassing directions, studying logs. Soon, she became one of the top navigators in the world. 
Powers/Fighiting Style: Kitty Kitty Fruit, this fruit gives it eater cat-like abilities and appearance/claws.
Special Traits: White hair, cat tails and ears when using powers.
Crew: White-head Pirates
Current Party:
1. Ororo Manora
2. Orora Manora


Alright, Let's start! Don't forget to read the rules!
--------------------------
After a hard days work designing the boat for sailing off, Ororo and Orora decide to head to the shop. As they purchase their items, they overhear someone speaking,"Hey, did you hear about the newcomer?" The person said.
"No, what about 'em?" Another replied.
"I heard that he is uber strong!" Hearing that Ororo and Orora smiled deviously as they planned to find the newcomer and recruit him in their crew. They finished purchasing their items, and ran towards the town square, where the newcomer was said to be.


----------

